# 2 LANs mit gleichen IPs verbinden



## flightflight (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich hoffe, dass mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen kann:

Wir wollen 2 bestehende LANs miteinander verbinden.
Beide LANs aber benutzen die gleichen IPs, d.h. LAN 1 verfuegt ueber IPs im Raum 192.168.0.x und LAN 2 verfuegt ebenfalls ueber IPs im Raum 192.168.0.x.
Es ist aus verschiedenen Gruenden nicht moeglich, die IPs in einem LAN zu aendern.

Es muesste doch also eine Moeglichkeit geben, wie man trotzdem die beiden LANs zusammenbekommt, ohne dass es zu Kollisionen etc. kommt?
Sozusagen mit einem Mittler / Uebersetzer dazwischen?
Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Hilfe.
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## sisela (8. Mai 2004)

Das Wunderwort heist Bridge! Eine Bridge verbindet verschiedene Netze...


----------



## gothic ghost (8. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sisela _
> Das Wunderwort heist Bridge! Eine Bridge verbindet verschiedene Netze...


Nur kann es keine unterschiedlichen IP's herzaubern, und ohne die
geht es nicht, das beste Beispiel ist das Internet wenn da nur eine IP
doppelt wäre machst patsch und du stehst im Dunkeln.  
Wenn es in einem Lan nicht geht, dann in der anderen,
sonst vergiss es.


----------



## flightflight (8. Mai 2004)

*sollte es nicht ...*

sollte es denn nicht die moeglichkeit geben, mehrere lans gleicher ip-adressbereiche zu verbinden?
es muesste doch eine art uebersetzer geben, der die IPs des anderen netzwerks gewissermassen maskiert ?
gruss
oliver


----------



## gothic ghost (8. Mai 2004)

maskieren = verschleiern = verstecken
und der Sinn ist das *eben nicht darauf zugegriffen werden kann.* 
Tja aber hier kannste dich sclau machen
ähm sollte ich mich irren, bitte verbessern. ;-)


----------



## flightflight (8. Mai 2004)

*nicht wirklich hilfreich *

das tutorial ist zweifellos sehr anschaulich, hilft mir aber bei dieser speziellen frage auch nicht weiter.
maskieren => verstecken, in gewisser weise ja auch der richtige terminus, denn die tatsaechlichen IPs des einen LANs sollen und duerfen ja nicht sichtbar sein fuer das andere LAN - es muesste also irgendeinen uebersetzer / mittler geben, der pakete des einen LANs in das andere LAN uebertragt und dabei dem anderen LAN eine andere absender-IP vorgaukelt?

es muss doch fuer so einen fall eine loesung geben?


----------



## gothic ghost (8. Mai 2004)

In meinem Router kann ich dieses einstellen:
WAN IP -> IP-Pool für PC's im Netzwerk und daran kann ich aber nichts
verändern, von außen nicht sichtbar, innerhalb des Lans ja.
Vom Prinzip ist es möglich aber für die Administrierung
eines Netzwerkes nicht geeignet, da Fehler anfällig.


----------



## sisela (8. Mai 2004)

Wozu benötigst du denn den ganzen Spass überhaupt? Warum müssen die  einzelnen Rechner die selbe IP haben? Vielleicht gitb es ja einen anderen Ausweg...


----------



## flightflight (8. Mai 2004)

*die IPS*

wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe:
die IPs muessen genauso bleiben, wie sie sind, das liegt an den weiteren daran angebundenen systemen, die von externen zulieferern bereitgestellt werden - ist leider zur zeit nicht zu vermeiden, und wenn es moeglich waere, die IPs zu aendern, dann haette ich das weissgott schon laengst getan. 
also, nachwievor steht meine frage im raum:
wie also kann ich 2 LANs verbinden, die den gleichen IP-raum verwenden? )


----------

